# 2/25/12-Wind Holds So Far...



## WinnChill (Feb 25, 2012)

Sugarloaf - Skyline, Superquad, King Pine, Timerbline, Whiffletree, Snubber, West Mtn

Sunday River - Aurora, Jordan, Quantum

Still continuing to scan others but welcome reports from anyone else.


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 25, 2012)

Killington - "Due to wind, the Bear Mountain Quad, Needle’s Eye Express Quad, North Ridge Triple and the Skyeship Stage II Express Gondola are on hold."


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 25, 2012)

Jay - Tram and Flyer


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 25, 2012)

Sugarbush - "Green Mt. Express and Summit chairlifts at Mt. Ellen, and North Lynx, and Village Double chairs at Lincoln Peak start the morning on 'wind hold'"


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 25, 2012)

Stowe - "The FourRunner Quad will start the day on wind hold-- the Mountain Triple and Lookout Double are open"


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 25, 2012)

Stratton - "High winds will affect lifts, and summit access is only available on the URSA Express. Regardless, we’ll get you out there to play in the powder!"


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 25, 2012)

Smugglers Notch - "Madonna 1 and the Village lifts are on wind hold."


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 25, 2012)

berkshire east - closed today


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 25, 2012)

Stowe's Gondi is open

Sunapee Express on hold


----------



## mlctvt (Feb 25, 2012)

Mount Snow all summit lifts on hold including the North Face and Sunbrook. Someone reported winds of 78MPH at the summit. I'm glad I stayed home this weekend.


----------



## Nick (Feb 25, 2012)

mlctvt said:


> Mount Snow all summit lifts on hold including the North Face and Sunbrook. Someone reported winds of 78MPH at the summit. I'm glad I stayed home this weekend.



Damn, almost 80 mph!!

.... That's as fast as bdfreetuna skis!


----------



## marcski (Feb 25, 2012)

Nick said:


> Damn, almost 80 mph!!
> 
> .... That's as fast as bdfreetuna skis!



You mean that's as fast as his GF skied her first time out ever!


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 25, 2012)

*Magic Mountain Ski Area*
If your mountain in southern Vermont is closed at the top due to wind, come ski Magic (no wind holds)--any season pass at another mountain will be honored with a 10% discount at the ticket booth! Share...


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 25, 2012)

Bolton - All lifts on hold except Might Mite (Facebook)


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 25, 2012)

Magic is open and not many people here


----------



## Tin (Feb 25, 2012)

Is there something about Berkshire East that makes it more exposed to wind than other mountains? It seems to close down as soon as the wind gets over 15mph. I know it has been closed numerous times this year due to wind.


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 25, 2012)

Their terrain faces NW and this W crosswind doesn't help.  A more NW wind component into the slope may help if light enough but with the milder/drier west/southwest flow this season, they're racking up more trouble days.


----------



## abc (Feb 25, 2012)

WinnChill said:


> Killington - "Due to wind, the Bear Mountain Quad, Needle’s Eye Express Quad, North Ridge Triple and the Skyeship Stage II Express Gondola are on hold."


Pico is running all lifts. Why the difference, I wonder?


----------



## Masskier (Feb 25, 2012)

Just came in from skiing knee deep at Burke.  No wind, plenty of un tracked powder  and still snowing


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 25, 2012)

abc said:


> Pico is running all lifts. Why the difference, I wonder?



I've only driven by it a while back but aren't they tucked in a little bit?


----------



## nekgirl (Feb 25, 2012)

*No wind holds at Burke!*

No Wind holds at BURKE and 10+ inches new snow!


----------



## skisheep (Feb 25, 2012)

Whiteface-Mountain Run, Little Whiteface, Lookout Mountain, Summit Quad, Cloudsplitter Gondola, Bear all on hold.


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 25, 2012)

nekgirl said:


> No Wind holds at BURKE and 10+ inches new snow!





Masskier said:


> Just came in from skiing knee deep at Burke.  No wind, plenty of un tracked powder  and still snowing


You are pretty damn short if +10" is knee deep. 

Cannon ran all lifts scheduled to turn today (all except Mitt).


----------



## Masskier (Feb 25, 2012)

Wind just started to kick up at Burke about a half hour ago


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 25, 2012)

Masskier said:


> Just came in from skiing knee deep at Burke.  No wind, plenty of un tracked powder  and still snowing



There aren't many days that I wish I was a midget. But today was one of them.  Props to you for getting it today and persevering in this world of giants.


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 25, 2012)

Cannonball said:


> There aren't many days that I wish I was a midget. But today was one of them.  Props to you for getting it today and persevering in this world of giants.


A week ago, my report was titled 1" is the new 1'. Today I am probably going to go with 6" is the new boot deep. The way people were pushing and showing and lining up and all but going crazy, it certainly suggested the pow day was way bigger than it actually was. So for Burke, one foot is the new knee deep.


----------



## Tin (Feb 25, 2012)

Leaving for Stowe at 3am, anyone know if they opened the Fourrunner today? 10-15mph tomorrow


----------

